# Steinhausen Dual Watch Winder Question. Model # TM378E



## Vruggeieri (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello Guys!

This is my first post. Excited to be with you guys. I just had quick question about a "Steinhausen Dual Watch Winder Question. Model # TM378E" I got in a garage sale for $1. It did not come with the original power adapter but I found one that matched with the Voltage and Amps that this box needs which is 9v dc and 200ma.

It this one just in Cherry wood finish.
*Executive Dual Winder

*I looke*d up the instruct*ions on Steinhausen's page which I pasted below for easy access.

There are four modes for our Executive Collection of Watch Winders (TM and SM series):

Mode 1 (both switches with the O pressed in): rotates for 180 seconds on then 12 minutes off. 
Mode 2 (first switch with the O pressed in, second switch with the I pressed in): rotates 180 second on then 15 minutes off. 
Mode 3 (first switch with the I pressed in, second switch with the O pressed in): rotates 180 seconds on then 18 minutes off, then 180 seconds in the opposite direction. 
Mode 4 (both switches with the I pressed in): rotates 180 seconds on then 24 minutes off.

For switching winding direction:
I pressed in will wind clockwise
II pressed in will wind counter clockwise
Neither pressed in will turn the winder off

*Please note that the CW and CCW settings do not apply when the winder is set to Mode 3 as this mode winds in both directions.

The winder turns on and everything the instructions are stating, the box is doing, besides one thing. The winder only winds for about 20-30 seconds ( I have not timed it perfectly). This is where I'm stuck. I measured the volts coming from the ac adapter and it measures higher then it states it should be putting out (is this normal?). It measures 14v dc (I have not measured the amps, I don't know how. but I read that it should not effect a electronic device from working properly. is that true?)

Should I find a AC adapter that measures exactly what the box needs? Is it normal for ac adapters to state one output but really output more or less volts and amps? Or could it be the box it self acting up?

Forgive me for all the noob questions, I did some research on Google but did'nt find much and my patience have had me pulling my hair a lil bit lol.

Like I mentioned above, I got this box for ONE dollar lol. It a nice box, I really like it but I don't really care about spending too much money or time fixing it unless its a some what easy fix. I'm not the smartest tool in the shed but I can work voltage meters and solder simple electronic parts.

I heard you guys are the genius with watches and winders, so I was hoping to getting some help and pointed in the right direction.

Thanks in advance,

Hope to hear from you guys! 

Vic


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Maybe that's why the person sold it?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

AC 100-240V 50/60Hz 0.2A
DC 6V, 0.5A
Polarity: - negative

That's what Steinhausen says.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^^

There you go.


----------



## Vruggeieri (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Mike, 

Thanks for the Kind reply. I just tried that. still exactly the same. The winder only spins for about 20 seconds in all settings. (btw the winder itself has a sticker with the recomended input which is "9v dc and 200ma." I'm starting to think its the winder itself. 

What would you guys guess it could be?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

little big feather said:


> Maybe that's why the person sold it?


^^^This^^^
Whatever controls the timing is broke.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Vruggeieri said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the Kind reply. I just tried that. still exactly the same. The winder only spins for about 20 seconds in all settings. (btw the winder itself has a sticker with the recomended input which is "9v dc and 200ma." I'm starting to think its the winder itself.
> 
> What would you guys guess it could be?


My guess: something broke since it is uncoupling to early. Well, 1$ for the bin.
Next time I'd ask the seller why he is selling so cheap ;-)


----------



## KLaFaille (Mar 6, 2015)

Vruggeieri said:


> I measured the volts coming from the ac adapter and it measures higher then it states it should be putting out (is this normal?). It measures 14v dc (I have not measured the amps, I don't know how. but I read that it should not effect a electronic device from working properly. is that true?)


Not that it helps you with your problem but just for FYI what you experienced there is quite normal with unregulated wall power adapters when they are plugged in and under no load. Once the supply experiences a load it the voltage will drop down to about where it should be, give or take. Coming directly out of the wall you'll not measure any current, again because there is no load.

200mA is extremely low current to supply motors in a watch winder, are you sure it's not requiring 2000mA (2 Amps)?? A lower current supply would likely power on the unit, the basic electronic stuff won't draw much current, but when the winder mechanism is working that won't cut it. Perhaps the the circuit has some sort of fault detection built in that is powering things down when it senses out of parameter numbers.

Try a 1.5A or 2A 9V supply and see if that helps.


----------



## Vruggeieri (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey *KLaFaille*,

Thanks for your help. Make sense for the unregulated wall power adapters. I tried a 2A and nothing. Oh well, I gave up on the box. I took apart the box and did a little hack job and wired the winder to stay on and off with one switch. LOL. I think it was the circuit board that was acting up or maybe one of the switches was trowing some type of fault. But no biggie, Thank you guys. I learned a lot.

Vic


----------

